# Essential Depot.. what do you like?



## jenneelk (Jul 16, 2013)

I just got my first order from them and was fairly pleased except for my missing silicone loaf and no reply today for my phone call about it.

Anyways, I did fall in love with their cocoa butter sample I was sent and want to get more. It's the best organic genuine scent I have found and my mom wants tons of soap with it. SO.. I'd like to get some other items if possible to make shipping worth while and maybe hit $100 for the $10 discount.  I'm all about discounts!

I'm pretty stocked up in oils since i do other products and buy from Soapers.. but if they have awesome prices compared to what you've found elsewhere LMK. Hard to look through them all and compare. What about their colorants?


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah I noticed.. They did ship it but never called me back to let me know.


----------



## Savvynurse (Jul 19, 2013)

I mainly get lye from them... Their coco butter bars are good I admit


----------



## mel z (Jul 19, 2013)

If you already have enough oils and lye, you could stock up on EO's.  Just read carefully as they have some oils listed with the EO's like pumpkin seed, cucumber, argan, you get the idea. That being said, I found that I can get EO's at a better price from BB even with shipping, and BB is much further away from me. It does take a while to receive them from BB, but I don't mind b/c I really like the quality of them. Point of story, do some mock up carts from different stores that also carry cocoa butter, see what the end result is with the same items in the cart and shipping calculated, before you get too excited about the ten dollars off. Or, simply buy the cocoa butter only for now from ED, and you can always get more later when you need more lye and oils.


----------



## Ancel (Jul 19, 2013)

Not sure if this is listed on their website, but they have a further discount on their cacao butter just now: $3.28 per bar. Their bars weigh over a pound it seems, or I got lucky 

Code for the extra discount is CB50.


----------



## soap_rat (Jul 23, 2013)

I buy from Soaper's Choice too, are you saying the cocoa butter at ED is better?  Or you just don't use enough to have bought from Soaper's Choice?  I'd love to know if you think it's better.

So far I've used ED only for NaOH and KOH.  There were some happy reviews of their EOs online, also unhappy reviews, so I didn't buy any.  (I live close enough to Soaper's Choice/Columbus Foods to drive there, so for base oils I don't think anyone will ever beat their price and NO shipping?)


----------

